

How We Got a Link from CNN and Drove 200K - myth_drannon
http://www.wordstream.com/blog/ws/2010/08/25/infographic-case-study

======
petercooper
This is a far better article than the title lets on. A really practical
"walkthrough" of what they did and how it panned out. Finding this quite
inspiring. I've only made one graphic that "went viral" and I see a lot of
similarities to what they're saying.

